# BioWheels and Algae



## ollie78 (Dec 12, 2008)

I was given a used Emperor 400 with two biowheels from a co-worker that is breaking down his tank for later use after a move. The tank was rather nasty and the filter looked like a slime monster but I figured I'd hold on to it and clean it up (I'm a pack rat at heart). Filters were thrown out, biowheels set to the side and looked ok other than being brownish looking. About a month after cleaning out the filter, I decide to use it with new cartridges along with my current HOB filter in order to maintain the healthy bacteria colonies. Five days after activating the Emperor along with the old biowheels, I have an onslaught of diatoms and what appears to be green hair algae. Other than the biowheels, nothing has changed in my tank.

Is it possible that the algae could live on a dry biowheel and become "reanimated" after being showered with water for a day? It could be a coincidence that the algae showed up less than a week after the filter, just looking for a more educated opinion.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sure, why not? Everything points to it. You should clean with bleach and rinse good. That is the sure way to not introduce algae.


----------



## jackgood (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, if you didn't thoroughly scrub and clean and soak in bleach over night than most likely whatever was growing in your friends tank is now growing in yours.


----------

